# TKO BLUE MILK LIMITED EDITIIN 120mls



## Jengz (6/6/18)

Who has stock of the limited edition 120ml blue milk by tko??? I neeeeeed this please man


----------



## skola (6/6/18)

Jengz said:


> Who has stock of the limited edition 120ml blue milk by tko??? I neeeeeed this please man


https://www.artofvape.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/tko-blue-milk-limited-edition-120ml


----------



## Jengz (6/6/18)

JazakAllah brother maaaan! Gonna break my pwasa with it so u get the Sawaab! @skola wooohoooo

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## skola (6/6/18)

Ameen! Hahahaha  This will go down proper after the samoosas and chutney!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP (6/6/18)

Yeah also wanna know


----------

